# Adult doe started drinking her own milk?



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok, so my milker Shaggy, is a full grown, Non bottle raised doe. The other day I noticed something strange and not something I have ever seen her do before (I've owned her for almost 2 years). When I got done milking her, there was some milk on the stand that I accidently shot past the pail and she started licking it up. My first thought was maybe she is pregnant (is a possibility, but very doubtful) and was testing her milk? But then a few days later I offered her some milk from one of my other does, only to see what she would do, and she drank some of it too! Now it is a daily thing, as soon as I get done milking her, she tries to lick up whatever milk is left over on the stand(I do my best to not let her do it). Anyone have any ideas as to why she would start such a weird habit? :scratch:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She likes the taste...it's pretty normal. Just try not to let her do that or drink any.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

its quite normal. my saanen doe violet will pinch all the milk if i leave the bucket unguarded. i actually like it as i feed them a little to help keep their weight up during lactation. violet drank one or two buckets a week dyring her first lactation and it really helped. i now have a nubian goatling ho loves milk too, as well as both my bucks. it is a good source of nutrition if you have surplus but if you feed milk back to them make sure you know it is cae free. dont do it at shows as it is frowned upon. and our milk testing and herd recording rules state no milk or milk supplements can be fed to the goats


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I let my does have a cup or two of their own milk every milking. They say it can help prevent mastitis and as Keren said it can also help with weight since you're giving her nutrition back to her. I don't give my does mixed milk only their own but I may give some to the older kids of the same mom.


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok, well that is good to know! I thought she was just a weirdo for doing that :laugh: Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------

